# Winter time!



## jirodriguez (Oct 12, 2009)

OK.. so here is my delima. I have a horizontal offset (Chargriller), that I don't think is anywhere near efficient enough for winter use. I won't be able to keep my temps up. So anybody have any suggestions for a coal burner that performs well in cold rainy/snowy weather?


----------



## rickw (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, the UDS. I used mine all winter here in northern IL. It runs really well in all types of weather.


----------



## abchristy (Oct 13, 2009)

Throw a welding blanket over the cooking chamber.


----------



## big smoke (Oct 13, 2009)

I use my chargriller all winter long even in the snow and its not really a problem for me. I have sealed the cooking chamber and firebox with fire rope, and also put a vent on the exhaust pipe. The only other suggestion, is its usually a little more windy in the winter so you might have to turn your smoker so its not getting a lot of wind in the intake.  Good Luck!!


----------



## warthog (Oct 13, 2009)

I cooked with the Chargriller last weekend. The weather was windy and chilly.
Had a devil of a time keeping the temperature at 200 or above. Considering doing the smoker seal mod using stove gasket rope and high temp rtv. Many have said it makes a big difference.


----------



## 3montes (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a snp which is similar. Mine is the old one that used thicker steel and has a larger firebox and smoke chamber than the newer ones. I did some mods to mine recently (thanks Rivet) that I think will be having me smoking all winter. If I choose the calm days with no wind.
Also I think I will adjust my technique. Ribs for instance I will finish in the oven once wrapped in foil so I don't have to keep the smoker going as long. Same with the butts. Once in foil no need to keep the smoker going.


----------



## blue (Oct 13, 2009)

Agreed.  I live in Michigan and use my Chargriller year round.  The wind is the killer...not the cold so much.


----------



## billbo (Oct 13, 2009)

A UDS cares not about wind or cold. They will perform in almost any condition.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 13, 2009)

hmmm.... good idea with the welding blanket. I do realy like the chargriller due to the amount of room I have inside of it. Guess I can try to seal it up a bit better then get some insulation on main chamber.

I knew I would get some good suggestions here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.... and Bilbo... will probably be hitting you up for UDS plans next spring....now I just have to convince the wife I need two smokers.. lol.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 13, 2009)

I havent used my Chargriller offset since May,  I even tried to give it away @  a garage sale unsucessfully last month. I used it last winter, and it just burned more fuel than in warmer weather, but still worked ok, I just hated babysitting it in the freezing cold(not as fun as on a sunny summer day).   

For this reason  I switched to a GOSM gasser for the cold weather, and am also going to be getting a 18.5" WSM for x-mas for the same reasons.  No babysitting, great temp control, both turn out great bbq.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 13, 2009)

lol... Im lucky. Open slider door take 2 steps to smoker, spritz, and go back inside 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I can even see the temp gauges from the couch... heh-heh.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 13, 2009)

that is a nice setup,  

even with some basic mods, mine took a little more babysitting than that.


----------



## trashcan (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the exact same dilemma. Last weekend I was almost in tears and turned out some meat bricks suited only for slicing (after braising them in the oven for an additional hour!). From my experiences It's not the cold. It's not the wind. It's cold wind.

Whatchu guys think about using welding blankets and mineral wool insulation to make a fashionable Puffy winter jacket for the chargriller? 
If I understand my thermal dynamics correctly, this will go miles towards end to end temperature consistency (that, and after 10+ years I might just now have a manly justification for taking HomeEc my sophmore year of highschool...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)
 BUT... It would also suck quite a bit if I did TOO good of a job and I couldn't keep the temps below 400...


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 13, 2009)

Maby start with just  the blanket at first, then if you still need even better insulation add a layer of the mineral wool?


----------



## rickw (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't think last weekend was all that bad. I had the Horizon running real good on Sunday. I hope to keep using it all winter, if not it's UDS time.


----------



## beerthirty (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like a good reason to trade up or just get another smoker.  Boys can't have too many toys!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 13, 2009)

We smoked this past weekend at jerry's for the gathering and got sunburnt.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 13, 2009)

LMAO!!! I have three...my wife and/or kids were involved in the purchase of the second and third ones, and she is also also are responsible for getting me hooked on charcoal fired cooking again by asking for a charcoal kettle to be added to our arsenal!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I've got alot of Q-lovers to feed around here.

You just have to convince her that it is of the utmost priority to be able to achieve good results year-round if she wants to eat good Q year-round 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......

The mods sound like good tricks...if I plan on doing much with my SNP this winter, I'll have to get going on sealing it up...I've only done a metal lip seal on the cook chamber, but it needs alot more done to it.

I have faith in you...you'll find a way to make it happen in due time---heh-heh-heh!

Good smoke's brother!

Eric


----------



## macdad (Oct 13, 2009)

Not that it is the safest, but, if it is really windy, I run the smoker in my garage.  I just use it as a big wind-break.  The garage is unattached and I leave the main door open.  That is me, though.  Do so at your own risk.


----------



## trashcan (Oct 13, 2009)

Really? It frosted three nights in a row round the 60098 area. Killed off the remainder of my garden. Windy too. I'm not an expert by any means, but it seem the horizon seals up much, much better and has significantly more thermal mass. I actually have a friend who's dad has one and I'm trying to get myself into his will...

My father uses the garage/woodshop on my property for finishing his furniture restoration projects. Also I keep my propane bottles and various volatile chemicals in there. Yes, theoretically I could smoke in my garage (hell, I smoked all KINDS of stuff in there when I was in hischool...), but by the end of the day about 1.2 suburban blocks might be smoking as well... That and the main doors face right into the predominant winds.


----------



## rickw (Oct 13, 2009)

You are a bit further north than me at 60481.


----------

